# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake

## Sabriu

Edvard Giboni dhe vepra e tij kapitale "Rënia dhe shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Romake"
E enjte, 20 Nëntor 2008 


Ekzistojnë historianë shkrimet dhe veprat e të cilëve me shekuj përcillen në formën e njëjtë në të cilën janë të shkruar. Rikonstruksioni i tyre, përshkrimi i ngjarjeve dhe komentimet janë aq të mrekullueshme, sa që për të plotësuar apo mënjanuar diç, shumë pak nevojitet. Sikur mos të ishte kështu atëherë me siguri kishte me pas vështirësi rreth njohurive për të kaluarën në përgjithësi. Njëri nga këta shkrimtar (historian), gjithsesi se është anglezi Eduard Gibon, të cilin disa nga studiues na e prezantojnë si të lindur anglez, ndërsa të arsimuar Evropian.

Giboni lindi në vitin1737 në një familje të dalluar tregtare angleze. Gjatë femërisë kish te qenë me shëndet të dobët, dhe qysh herët ende sa ishte në moshën dhjetë vjeçare i kishte vdekur nëna, ndërsa përkujdesën ndaj tij e kishte marrë i ati. Ai qysh në rinin e tij të hershme ishte dhënë shumë pas leximit. Më së shumti prehej duke lexuar Homerin. Kështu Giboni, i cili kishte një etje të madhe për dituri, njohurit e veta i zgjeroi më pas duke i lexuar edhe shkrimtarët romak si; Horacion, Vergilin, Terencin, dhe Ovidien. Sikurse që shkruan vetë më vonë duke na bërë me dije se ajo "çka për fëmijët e tjerë do të thoshte ruletë dhe top për krikët"(lojë argëtimi i kohës për fëmijë), për te kishte qenë që ti mësojë dinastitë e Lindjes së vjetër. Argëtimi i vetëm dhe i posaçëm i tij ishte leximi i librave në bibliotekën e gjyshit në të cilën i kalonte ditë të tëra. Mësimet të cilat i filloi në një shkollë mjaftë të mirë në Kingstoun pranë Temzës, i vazhdoi në vitin 1752 duke i vijuar në Magdalen College të Oksfordit. Ndërkaq që këtu mbeti për një kohë të shkurtë, diç më shumë se një vit, sepse, ishte kjo kohë kur tek ai ndodhi një thyerje e madhe shpirtërore, me ç'rast ishte thellua shumë në leximin e librave që kishin të bëjnë me historinë e religjionit, dhe sipas gjitha gjasave kishte ra nën ndikimin e një katoliku francez, (për shkak revoltës së tij ndaj fesë së vendit të vetë), kur ai për habinë e babait e lëshon fenë e vetë protestante, anglikane duke kaluar në katolicizëm me ç'rast edhe bëhet pagëzimi i tij në korrik të vitit 1753. Mirëpo, pas kësaj që ngjau me te babai i tij e ndjeu veten të goditur dhe menjëherë pa humb shumë kohë, po në atë muaj e tërhoqi nga Oksfordi, për ta dërguar në Lozanë të Zvicrës te një dijetar, klerik kalvinist. Këtu duke qenë i vetmuar dhe duke mos e njohur gjuhën frënge, Giboni lidhet ngushtë me këtë kler i cili arriti që për kërshëndellat e vitit 1754 ta bind që sërish t'i kthehet fesë së prindërve të vetë, asaj protestante.

Ishte ky një kler i cili në pesë vitet vijuese ndikoi fuqishëm në arsimimin e Gibonit, sepse pranë këtij ai përvetësoi greqishten e vjetër, i lexoi në latinishte të gjithë klasikët romak shkrimtarët, oratorët, historianët dhe filozofët, krahas kësaj ai e aftësoi gjuhën frënge, madje në këtë gjuhë filluan punimet e para t'i botohen. Për të aftësuar sa më mirë frëngjishten dhe latinishten, Giboni bëri përkthimin e letrave të Ciceronit nga latinishtja në frëngjishte, dhe pas një kohe të caktuar gjithashtu për aftësim të gjuhës ai i përkthente ato anasjelltas (frëngjisht-latinisht), e që pastaj bënte krahasimin e përkthimeve të veta me tekstet origjinale të Ciceronit, me çka ai e ushtroi jo vetëm gjuhën por edhe stilin e të shkruarit. Ai më vonë u shqua me stilin e tij të shkëlqyeshëm dhe me njohjen e jashtëzakonshme të kësaj materie. Giboni gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Lozanë, u bë mik i ngushtë me Volterin dhe Rusoin, ndërsa më vonë zuri shoqëri edhe me ekonomistin e famshëm anglez, Adam Smit, dhe me shumë intelektual tjerë të njohur evropian të përfundimit të shekullit XVIII. Me të afruar në vitet e tridhjeta të jetës babai, sërish e dërgoi në një udhëtim të gjatë nëpër Evrope. Ky udhëtim i tij ndikoi në mënyrë vendimtare te ai që të filloi së shkruari librin e njohur për Perandorin Romake. Kështu që, gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Romë në vjeshtën e vitit 1764, duke i vështruar një kohë të gjatë, gërmadhat e Kapitolit, tek ai arriti një pjekuri vendimtare që të shkruaj për këtë qytet të famshëm në të cilën përfshihet rënia dhe shkatërrimi i kësaj perandorie. Giboni, pak para se të filloi të shkruaj veprën e tij jetësore, si një stilist me kualitete të larta që ishte, u bë anëtarë i klubit të njohur letrar të Samuel Xhonsonit, në të cilën pati rast që të shoqërohet me personalitete më të njohura të kohës. Ky shkrimtar dhe historian i cili la pas një biografi mjaft të pasur gjeti kohë për tu marrë edhe me politik, me ç'rast në vitin 1774, zgjidhet anëtar në parlamentin anglez. Megjithatë, ai përkundër obligimeve dhe angazhimeve tjera që kishte, diti që kohën dhe energjinë më të madhe t'ia kushtoi shkrimit për rënien dhe shkatërrimin e perandorisë romake, e cila e kishte preokupuar një kohë të gjatë; siç na thotë edhe vetë në biografin e tij.

Vepra gjigante e Gibonit u shkrua në vazhdimësi brenda njëzet vjetëve. Kjo vepër u përfshi në gjashtë vëllime me tremijë faqe. Vëllimi i tij i parë ishte botuar në vitin 1776, dhe me këtë rast autorit i kishte sjellë lëvdata dhe popullaritet të madh. Ndërsa në vitin 1781, botohen vëllimi i dytë dhe i tretë, kurse tre vëllimet e fundit u botuan më 1788, me ç'rast dhe bëhet kompletimi në tërësi i këtij opusi. Më vonë librat historike të Gibonit filluan të botohen me nga tre vëllime, dhe secila prej tyre nga1000 faqe, e që në këtë formë ato i filluan botimet e tyre edhe në shumë gjuhë tjera evropiane. Kështu ndikimet e Gibonit u shënuan në inteligjencën e shumë gjeneratave të shekullit XIX, duke përfshirë jo vetëm Anglinë, por edhe Evropën dhe botën në tërësi. Mirëpo dy shekuj më vonë, saktësisht thënë në vitin 1979, në Nju Jork, F. Borni, e botoi versionin e shkurtë të kësaj vepre e cila për nga forma e saj për lexuesin bashkëkohor ishte më e kapshme. Borni me një vëllim të përfshirë në 700 faqe bëri përzgjedhjen e pjesëve më interesante të veprës së Gibonit, duke u munduar që ta bëjë sipas shijes së lexuesit Evropian.

Çfarë vlere mund të ketë opusi i Gibonit sot? Përgjigjen në këtë pyetje mund ta gjejmë në faktin se talenti i Gibonit nuk ishte shterur vetëm në prirjet e tija që si një historian i shkathët në proceset historike, në plan të parë ai diti të vëren dhe nxjerr në pah momente kyçe, por para se gjithash në at se ai si një letrar dhe stilist i shkëlqyeshëm, arriti të shkruaj një vepër interesante, e cila në vete ngërthen elemente neolatiniste të historisë dhe perandorisë Romake, të Bizantit dhe familjeve të perandorëve Bizantin, si dhe të ngjarjeve tjera të rëndësishme nga e kaluara e hershme Evropiane. Me një fjalë vlera kryesore i këtij libri është stili i mrekullueshëm letrar si dhe mjeshtëria e lidhjes dhe afrimit shkencor, ashtu që ajo mund të lexohet edhe si një vepër serioze shkencore por edhe si një lekturë interesante letrare. Giboni për nga forma e arsimit nuk ishte historian, por si një intelektual i shkollës së renesancës dhe si një stilist brilant, ai e shkroi këtë vepër sintetike për të cilën mund të themi se është mjaft atraktive dhe në pajtueshmëri qoftë për historian, qoftë për të tjerë.

Madje ka studiues që disa vlera të konkluzioneve të Gibonit i kontestojnë, megjithatë libri i tij mund të konsiderohet si një vepër klasike. Edhe pse ka që flasin se ajo nuk është vepra më e rëndësishme e cila është shkruar për atë periudhë, ndërkaq që është e sigurt se ajo si e tillë është mjaft e popullarizuar dhe që ka një ndikim shumë të fuqishëm. Sekretin e suksesit të tij gjithsesi e shpjegon serioziteti dhe thellësia me të cilën është përgatitur dhe shkruar historia e saj. Janë të njohura rrethanat e shkrimeve me të cilat Giboni nuk ishte i kënaqur me veprën e tij. Dhe për këtë tregon fakti të cilën ai
vetë na e bënë me dije, se si kapitullin e parë të librit e kishte shkruar tri herë, ndërsa të dytën dy herë, si dhe orë të tëra të kaluara në përkushtimin e përmirësimeve të teksteve tani më veç të përfunduara. Këto ishin shkaqet që ndikuan në vonimin e përfundimit të kësaj vepre kapitale që zgjati aq shumë. Giboni në biografinë e vetë, në mes tjerash thotë: "rreshtin e fundit të librit në letër e shkrova me 27 qershor 1787, në mbrëmje, në mes orës 11 dhe 12."

Edvard Gibonin gjatë kohës sa ishte gjallë, por edhe pas vdekjes,(zëra të njëjta dëgjohen edhe tani) për këtë vepër që mund të themi lirisht se është një vepër kapitale dhe mjaftë e dobishme për historinë e civilizimit njerëzor, e sulmuan dhe kritikuan shumë ashpër, në çka më së shumti teologët, të cilët assesi nuk pajtoheshin me mësimet e këtij gjiganti shkencor. Giboni si një përfaqësues tipik i një vale të re shpirtërore të racionalizmit i cili u shënua në shekullin e XVIII, lirisht dhe pa paragjykime, në manarin e Monteskues, Hjumit, dhe Didros, sikurse edhe shoqëruesit e tij, Volteri, Rusoja, Adam Smiti, etj. thyente mendimet në suaza tradicionale dhe me guxim dhe bindje të sigurt rrënonte të paprekshmen. Ai zbuloi dhe i sqaroi konfliktet të cilat e përcjellin krishterimin, që nga deceniet e para të lindjes e deri te "shiizma e madhe" dhe pas saj, duke bërë me dije në përgjegjësin e kishës për shumë ngjarje historike me rastin e rrënjës së Perandorisë Romake, por edhe pas saj, dhe pa kur far ngurrimi prezantonte të dhëna në të tepruarit e pasurisë dhe konsekuencat e atyre proceseve. Giboni ishte prej të parëve po ndoshta edhe i pari që filloi të flas dhe të shkruaj për historinë e krishterimit si vepër e çdo historie tjetër profane, pa misticizëm dhe pa paragjykime, duke ndërlidhur historinë e shtetit me at të kishës. Dhe me këto dhe shkrime të tilla ai vinte ndesh me predikimet kishtare. Pra, nuk ishte çudi pse teologët ishin ata që më së shumti e sulmuan Gibonin. Ky në kapitullin XV të veprës i thekson pesë shkaqet në të cilat bënë sqarimin e forcës dhe fuqisë së kishës krishtere, përderisa asnjëra nga këto shkaqe nuk i takonin dogmatizmit, por racionalizmit. Kështu Giboni, Volteri dhe të tjerët në mënyrë të ndryshme arritën që historinë ta bëjnë armë me të cilën sulmoheshin vlerat tradicionale, të cilat i përkrahte krishterimi.

Për veprën në fjalë të Gibonit me rastin e botimit të parë të saj, Adam Smit pat thënë: "Kjo vepër Gibonin e futë në majën e shoqatës së shkrimtarëve të Evropës së sotëm", ndërsa profesori J. B. Bary, i cili ka shkruar historinë e njohur të Greqisë së vjetër, duke bërë përgatitjen e botimit më të mirë në gjuhën angleze të veprës së Gibonit, në fillim të shek. XX, shkruan: "Vepra e Gibonit është tejkaluar në shumë detaje, si dhe në disa tërësi të rëndësishme, por në çështjet themelore ajo është ende mësues i jonë mbi dhe jashtë kohës".

Sidoqoftë mendimi kritik Anglez dhe ai Evropian, "Rënien dhe shkatërrimin e Perandorisë Romake", e konsiderojnë si vepër klasike, ndërsa është e njohur se ajo përfshin edhe kuptimin e një vepre të pavdekshme. Borhesi thoshte: "Është guxim i madh që një vepër letrare të përshkruhet e pavdekshme".

Edvard Giboni vdiq më 1794, në Londër në moshën 57 vjeçare, mund të thuhet i qetë dhe i lumtur që arriti ta përfundojë veprën e vet jetësore.

----------

